# Repair gluteus medius



## lizzardb (Aug 6, 2012)

Is there a CPT code for a repair of the Gluteus Medius Minimus to the the trochanter without using an unlisted procedure code?


----------



## hewitt (Aug 6, 2012)

You can take a look at 27006, 27025, 27027, 27036, 27057, 27110. These may be a good start.


----------

